

Lisp-powered Ravenbrook Chart - ghosthamlet
http://chart.ravenbrook.com/downloads/chart-2.0.4/

======
wslh
Lisp? it seems like a marketing trick. See some Lisp notes here:
[http://chart.ravenbrook.com/credits.html](http://chart.ravenbrook.com/credits.html)
but the title is confusing.

~~~
tsuru
More details can be found from Nick Levine's blog post announcing its release:
[http://enlivend.livejournal.com/46231.html](http://enlivend.livejournal.com/46231.html)

~~~
wslh
Ok, thanks.

------
klibertp
It's _Common Lisp_ powered. Not exactly my area of interests and I lost quite
a few minutes trying to learn about this. I wish CL people would stop
pretending that theirs is the only Lisp.

~~~
Gonzih
So you was expecting to see Lisp that is inside your area of interests. Right?
And title is saying Lisp, not "My Favorite Lisp". So now I'm assuming that you
are pretending that only Lisp is your favorite flavor of lisp. Am I right?

